# Parchment



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I ran a search on this but could not find anything that related to 1965. Does anyone know of recent paint code for parchment interior paint for a 65 GTO other than Ditzler 8360. My paint guy can't reference the Ditzler number. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Call this place... Auto Color Library - The World's Largest Online Color-Chip Library they should be able to supply updated codes or just order the paint from them.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------

